# Best book trailers?



## Brian G Turner (Jan 11, 2013)

Has anyone ever come across a book trailer that made them think, "Wow, I'd like to know more about this book!"

I tend to find them illustrative, rather than an invitation to action.

Any good ones or otherwise memorable ones out there, please?

(btw, this thread is for reader interest, not for self-promotion for those who have already done book trailer - sorry!)


----------



## thaddeus6th (Jan 11, 2013)

I'm not sure I've seen more than a couple. None really grabbed me. I saw the Red Country one (I was a dead cert to buy it anyway) and it didn't make much impression on me either way.

Occasionally I think about one as a promotion tool, but I'm not sure how I'd go about doing it. As a reader, I suspect one that was light on fancy imagery/effects and focused on an excerpt from the book that's vague enough not to give much away but intriguing enough to evoke interest would be best.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Jan 12, 2013)

I think this one for Joe Abercrombie's Red Country is about the best one I've come across:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=f4ISErNiezI

However, I don't think book trailers are being treated as proper promotional tools. In fact, I would go as far as to suggest that they are only being used as curiosities.

Trailers need to work in a visual medium - I am convinced this can be done. Am going to see if I can work on a proof of concept for getting one done that looks more like a film-style trailer.


----------



## thaddeus6th (Jan 12, 2013)

I'd half-disagree with that. I think a trailer can work as a primarily audio device, with a reading from the book.


----------



## Mouse (Jan 17, 2013)

Thought this'd interest you, Brian, if you haven't seen it already: http://www.gollancz.co.uk/category/book-trailer/

The Darren Shan book looks like my cup of tea!


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf (Jan 17, 2013)

My only response is:

They have trailers for books?


----------



## Boneman (Jan 17, 2013)

H i Bryan, 

especially in view of the recent sex fairy here she is: ok, I lied, but if you scroll down to August 20th (the link should take you to August 31st 2011) you'll see a version of a trailer for Wise Man's Fear. Oh, one thing: it's in Spanish... but what the heck?

http://blog.patrickrothfuss.com/2011/08/


----------



## Stephen Palmer (Jan 18, 2013)

My trailers tend to be part interview, part video-art (all shot in Shropshire, where I live). Great fun to make.


----------

